# Stereo 07 - kaputtes Hauptlager nach 40km Singletrail



## Scherzkeks (9. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich mach jetzt mal einen "Stereo - Lager - Thread" auf, da der andere Lagerthread zwei Jahre alt ist.

Ich bin fertig mit der Welt. Bei meinem tollen, neuen Stereo 07 ist nach 2 Ausfahrten das Hauptlager kaputt. Der ganze Hinterbau wackelt wie ein Rattenschwanz und klackert bei jeder Unebenheit rum. Und das, obwohl ich vor der Jungfernfahrt nochmal alles kontrolliert hatte und tatsächlich bei dem nagelneuen Rahmen im Auslieferungszustand (!) das hintere Lager an der Kettenstrebe locker war! 
Nun ja, zurück zum Hauptlager. 
Als Maschbauer hats mich natürlich interessiert, was da los ist und ich hab den Hinterbau zerlegt und als erstes mal festgestellt, dass es sich gar nicht um eine "Lagerung", sondern eine "Abstützung" handelt. Konstruktionstechnisch wohl wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei für diesen Einsatzzweck.
Aber immerhin, das Hauptlager war, wenn auch sparsam,  gefettet, was ja bei vielen Herstellern - kaum zu glauben -  oft nicht der Fall ist.
Die beiden Nadellager sind in die Hinterbauschwinge eingepresst und haben nach außen eine Lippendichtung. Im FAG Lagerkatalog ist die "Ermüdungsgrenzbelastung radial" für diesen Lagertyp HK1414 RS mit 1010N angegeben. Das entspricht ca. 100kg. Wenn man jetzt mal grob von rein radialer Belastung ausgeht und genauso grob davon ausgeht, dass jedes Lager die Hälfte abkriegt, dann kommen 200kg raus. Wenn ich also nur auf dem Fahrrad sitze sind also schon 80kg von 200 weg. Da hat sich aber noch keine Wurzel unter meinen Reifen verirrt, die ja quasi  dann eine höhere (Stoß-)Belastung darstellt. Ob die nur bei groben 120kg (!) liegt, wage ich jetzt mal arg zu bezweifeln...vor allem nach hinten gerichtet ( gegen die Fahrtrichtung). Und jetzt rechnet man die Belastungen in jede Richtung in der Praxis dazu.... 
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass in Cube Rahmen nur absolute Oberspeziallager (extra nur für Cube hergstellt, haben zufällig nur diesselbe Bezeichnung) verbaut werden, die um ein x-faches höheren Belastungen standhalten. Für alle, die jetzt schimpfen: Den FAG Lagerkatalog hab ich als Vergleich herangezogen. Ich denke, dass die Lager der anderen Hersteller ungefähr denselben Belastungen standhalten. Übrigens: die Lager gibts über die Googlesuche ab 2,57 Euro netto.


Nun ja, dann zur Achse (Foto): Mit meiner stinknormalen Schiebelehre gemessen hat sie einen Außendruchmesser von 13,95mm. Sie dient auch als Lauffläche für die Nadellager, deren Innendurchmesser mit 14mm angegeben ist. Bei beiden braucht man natürlich Toleranzen hin und her. Trotzdem scheint die etwas zu hoch gewesen zu sein, da das Lager offenbar kaum merkliches Spiel hatte und sich nun die Nadeln in die Oberfläche gearbeitet haben.  Oder/und die Oberfläche der Achse wohl doch etwas weich ist. Wieder mal beim Vergüten gespart...

Ich finds Kacke. Korrigiert mich bitte, aber ist das vielleicht rein nach wirtschaftlichen Hintergründen konstruiert? Chinese steck die Achse rein und fertig. Sitzt nicht, hat aber Luft?

Ich mein, wenn ich jetzt im Bikepark einen Tag lang 10m Drops üben würde, ok. Aber ich fahr hier im Wald 2-3 Stunden auf Singletrails rum mit keinem einzigen "Extremlastfall" und dann ist das Lager in einem 1300 Euro Rahmen kaputt??

Der lapidare Kommentar vom Cube "Support": Geh zum Händler. Ich hab aber keine Lust den ganzen Sommer den Rahmen hin und her zu schicken. Ich dachte da eher an: "Ja, das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir schicken gleich eine hochvergütete Ersatzachse samt Lager."

Gibts hier Leute mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen?


----------



## Trumpf (9. April 2007)

...Und noch ein "Einzelfall". Willkommen im Club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorni (9. April 2007)

Aus diesen "Einzelfällen" resultieren wahrscheinlich auch die extremen Lieferprobleme. Da auch der Händler meines Vertrauens von Cube z.Zt. keinen Liefertermin von Cube bekommt, scheint es bei Cube wohl auch derbe Qualitätsprobleme zu geben. Werde wahrscheinlich doch lieber auf's 2008 Modell warten. Sollten die Probleme bis dahin nicht gelöst sein, ... nun ja es gibt ja auch noch andere gute Hersteller (obwohl, so 'ne geile Farbe wie das milkygreen muss man z.Zt. lange suchen).

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Scherzkeks (9. April 2007)

Hört sich schlecht an. 

Dann ist das wohl ein Dauerzustand. Cube = schlechte Lager. Egal welche Saison, egal welches Modell.

Die Garantieabwicklung zu bemühen ist dann wohl auch zwecklos. Nach ein paar Stunden ist die neue Achse wieder kaputt. Oder hat da schon jemand Erfolg gehabt?


----------



## Trumpf (9. April 2007)

Bei mir ist das Lager, das Schwinge mit Hauptrahmen verbindet gebrochen. Auf einer normalen Tour (Forstautobahn berghoch) gabs einen leichten Knall. Als ich zuhause das Bike hoch in die Wohnung getragen hab, ist mir aufgefallen dass plötzlich ziemlich viel Spiel da ist. War mir dann recht schnell klar dass das Lager wohl einfach zerbrochen ist. Lässt sich leicht kontrollieren. Einfach das Bike an der Sattelstange leicht anheben (ca. 1cm) und die Verbindung Umlenkhebel/Hauptrahmen beobachten. Man sieht es dann sofort dass es da Spiel hat wenn die Lager gebrochen sind.

Das hat mich schon schwer enttäuscht. Ich seh mich jetzt schon wie ich alle paar Monate diese Lager erneuern lassen muss. Und meine Garantie läuft in 16 Monaten aus. Ab dann zahl ich die Reparatur wohl selber. Naja, das "Gute" daran ist dass Cube wohl sehr billige Lager verbaut hat. Für ein paar Euro kann man neue kaufen. 
Wenn jetzt noch jemand eine Bilderstory posten kann wie jedermann die Lager wechseln kann...

Ich bin ansonsten hochzufrieden mit dem Bike. Aber, das Bike besteht bekanntlich aus: 
Syntace Anbauteilen
DT Swiss Laufräder
Magura Bremsen
Shimano Schaltung
Marzocchi Gabel
Manitou Dämpfer
Fizik Sattel
Schwalbe Reifen
Raceface Kurbel
Das einzige was von dem Bike von Cube ist, ist der Rahmen und genau das ist das einzige Teil daran was bisher kaputt ging und mich auch bei fast jeder Tour sorgt das es hält.


----------



## Scherzkeks (9. April 2007)

Ja, so gehts mir auch. Das Stereo fährt sich wirklich richtig gut, is balanciert, rutscht schön über beide Reifen weg, is noch steif genug und gar nicht mal so schwer. Aber ich kanns nicht krachen lassen, wenn ich die ganze Zeit Angst haben muss, dass mir das Teil unterm A**** wegbricht. Aber das scheint wohl die Regel zu sein.
Trotzdem: hat das Lagerprob schon mal irgendwer dauerhaft weggekriegt? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## coolt282 (9. April 2007)

Na das Alles hier macht mir ja Hoffnung !! 

Hab zwar kein Stereo, warte aber auf mein AMS 125 Louise.
Da sind ja sicher nicht qualitativ bessere Lager verbaut !!

Wenn Cube so weitermacht, ruinieren die sich auch noch den letzten guten Ruf... Preis/Leistung !! Das Thema Liefertermine wurde ja schon zig mal durchgekaut !! Interessant dabei : Die Geschäftsführer schimpfen sich Diplom Ing. und Diplom Kaufmann !!
Interressant was unsere Unis und Hochschulen auf die deutsche Wirtschaft loslassen !!! zum:kotz: 

Des öfteren war ja auch schon zu lesen,das die Bikes im Auslieferungszustand nicht korrekt montiert waren.. lockere Schrauben etc... hoffe das geht für einen von uns nicht mal in die Hose und es passiert etwas 

so on ... trau niemandem ausser dir selbst


----------



## Scherzkeks (9. April 2007)

Ja, genau so mach ich das auch. Selbst ist der Mann. Ich bin schon am schauen wo ich mir eine ordentliche Achse machen lassen kann. Hab bei FAG auch schon Lager gefunden, die bei den selben Maßen eine mehr als doppelt so hohe Ermüdungsgrenzbelastung haben. 

Ich werde das mal durchrechnen und in der Uni einen unserer Dipl.Ing.s zeigen.
Die sehen sich das bestimmt mal an. Ich hab keinen Bock, dass mir ein Lager/ eine Achse bricht. 
Ich versteh das nicht, wie man aus dem Bodo Probst dann so einen Überkonstrukteur machen kann. Der muss das doch mal nachgerechnet haben.


----------



## aquarace (9. April 2007)

Na Ihr macht mir Mut!:kotz: 
Kann meines morgen abholen.
Langsam zweifel ich aber das es eine richtige Entscheidung war dieses Rad zu kaufen.
Ich hör schon meine Kumpels lachen....(die fahren alles Specialized und Fusion und bei denen hat sich noch nie was gefehlt)...wenn es das erste mal kracht.


----------



## Scherzkeks (9. April 2007)

gleich die Linke Hand an den Sattel, die rechte auf den Reifen und hin und herwackeln (quer zur Fahrtrichtung), auch ruhig mit bissl Kraft. Wenn irgendwas wackelt oder klackert gar nicht erst mitnehmen. Oder Sattel leicht anheben und Rad aus 3-5 cm auf den Boden fallen lassen. Dann hört man es  evtl. auch!


----------



## Spectrum (9. April 2007)

@Scherzkeks
kannst Du uns dann bitte posten was Deiner Meinung nach die besseren Lager wären und wo man diese bekommen kann? Mir wäre es lieber ich kaufe mir für nen 10er einen Satz neue Lager als mein Zukünftiges immer hin und her zu schicken. Danke im Voraus
VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2007)

nabend allerseits , 

komme gerade aus dem keller. bei meinem 2006 er scheint noch alles in ordnung zu sein. hab zwar ein sehr leichtes spiel, daß aber vom dämpfer kommt. hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## E=MC² (9. April 2007)

Soll ich mir doch lieber das Lapierre kaufen....?


----------



## Dot (9. April 2007)

Jetzt macht mir keine Angst..., alle schwärmen vom Stereo und nun soll es ******* sein, das kann ich nicht so recht glauben?

--> Doch lieber ein Lapierre??? *******


----------



## E=MC² (9. April 2007)

Ja das X-Control 513.
Ich werde mir morgen evtl. mal eines anschauen u. kurz probefahren.


----------



## Dot (9. April 2007)

Tja, nun bin ich in der Zwickmühle, falls mein Händler morgen (stolz) anruft und sagt, dass das Rad da ist, was mach ich dann? --> Habe es ja abändern lassen mit anderen Laufrädern etc. 

Mit Lapierre wäre es kein Problem, denn er führt diese Marke seit neuestem ebenso.

Mich wurmt das jetzt echt gewaltig. Versuchen wir mal ne Gegenprobe. Wer hat denn bisher alles ein Cube STEREO und ist damit top zufrieden??? 

*BITTE MELDEN!!! *


----------



## Scherzkeks (9. April 2007)

Also ich finde das Stereo fährt sich super, aber die "Lagerung" ist eine Frechheit. 
Das größte Problem ist die Achse aus zu weichem Material. Ich werd jetzt mal rumprobieren und sehen was hält. Gegen nächstes WE werd ich vermutlich eine selbstgebaute Achse aus HSS Stahl haben. Hoffentlich bricht die dann nicht.... Es gibt die Lager HK1414 RS. Die sind verbaut und haben bei der Ermüdung 1010N. Dann hab ich noch HN1412 gefunden. Die haben bei der Ermüdung 2260N, aber keine Dichtung...

Ich muss das mal rechnen. Das dauert wohl etwas. Es ist halt schwierig, weil die Lager klein sind und ohne den Rahmen komplett umzubauen relativ wenig Spielraum für Experimente bleibt. Erst hab ich nach Kegellagern gesucht, um den Hinterbau richtig einzuspannen, wie bei einer Nabe z.B.. 
Aber bei den Mini - Maßen keine Chance.
Es wird dann wohl bei der Abstützung bleiben, die halt leider mit den Nadellagern keine axiale Belastung aufnehmen kann.
Die wird am Stereo von einer Distanzscheibe zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbauschwinge aufgenommen. An der Uni würden sie uns das verbieten. Eine Abstützung eignet sich laut Buch nur für radiale Belastungen. Von diesem Idealfall kann aber beim Radeln im Gelände keine Rede sein.
Aber das will ich jetzt auch mal klarstellen, bevor hier alle irgendwas nachmachen: Ich mach mir nur öffentlich meine Gedanken und habe keine praktische Erfahrung im Räderbauen. Ich studiere Maschbau, das ist alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (9. April 2007)

Das hört sich ja fast nach ner Fehlkonstruktion an.  

Ich ruf morgen mal meinen Händler an...


----------



## Dot (9. April 2007)

Was mich jetzt interessieren würde... 

Ist das CUBE FRITZZ ähnlich konstruiert wie das CUBE STEREO, denn bei diesem Bike treten ja bestimmt stärkere Kräfte auf?


----------



## Bond007 (10. April 2007)

...oh je, oh je, da scheint´s wohl einige Betroffene hier zu geben, die arge Prob´s mit ihrem Stereo haben...obwohl ich wohl eines der aller-ersten Stereo´s besitze, die ´06 zusammengebaut wurden, hab ich - toi toi - bisher *keinerlei Prob´s*, was die geschilderten Punkte anbetrifft. Okay, nach den 1. Ausfahrten stellte sich bei mir heraus, dass der Hinterbau - genauer gesagt diese beiden Dreiecks-Lenker - auch ein wenig Spiel hatten, ebenso meine Gabel, aber nach einem kurzen Besuch beim Händler wurden alle Schrauben wieder angezogen, seitdem is alles bombenfest!  
Bin nun inkl. der letzten 5 Tage locker um die 600-700 km mit dem Stereo gefahren - mal heftigere, mal wenigere anspruchsvolle Strecken, aber läuft alles perfekt.


----------



## Trumpf (10. April 2007)

Also mit der Achse die Schwinge und Hauptrahmen verbindet hatte ich mit meinem Fritzz noch keine Probleme. Bei mir waren eben die Lager die Umlenkhebel mit dem Rahmen verbindet zerbrochen.
Aber der Zweiradmechaniker-Meister der die Lager bei meinem gewechselt hat war auch sehr erstaunt dass da nur diese, relativ billigen, Lager verwendet wurden. An dieser Stelle wird einfach kein komplettes Lager gebraucht, da es ja keine schnelldrehende Lagerung ist, wie zum Beispiel bei einer Nabe, irgendwie so ähnlich hat er es mir erklärt.
Aber die Konstruktion vom Fritzz ist bestimmt sehr ähnlich zu der vom Stereo. Ich bezweifle schon stark dass das Fritzz andere Lager/Achsen hat als das Stereo.


----------



## Scherzkeks (10. April 2007)

Hm, es scheint die Serienstreuung wohl von unbrauchbar bis unkaputtbar zu reichen.


----------



## Boogeyman (10. April 2007)

Ich werfe jetzt mal ein bisschen gefährliches Halbwissen in die Runde, aber evtl. kann das ein Jurist ja etwas bestärken bzw. entkräften: Hat man nicht das Recht auf Wandelung bzw. Minderung, wenn an einem Produkt drei (?) Mal an der gleichen Stelle nachgebessert wurde? Das hilft einem zwar nicht bei der Entscheidung kufen ja/nein, man hat hinterher aber evtl. eine bessere Handhabe.

Ich habe ja auch eins bestellt.


----------



## Scherzkeks (10. April 2007)

Ja, hat man, soweit ich weiß. Aber dann hast du das Ding einen Sommer lang wieder und wieder zu Cube geschickt und bei bestem Wetter den anderen gesagt, dass dein Rad mal wieder beim reparieren ist. Und dann kommt dazu, dass es meistens dann kaputt geht, wenn es gar nicht sein darf. Z.B. ganz oben auf'm Berg. Oder am 1. Tag deines 1-wöchigen Gardasee - Urlaubs. Ich bin sauer. Ich spar mir das Radl vom Munde weg und dann sowas.


----------



## Boogeyman (10. April 2007)

Ich kann Deine Aufregung natÃ¼rlich verstehen, bei mir wÃ¤re es ganz sicher nicht anders. Aber zunÃ¤chst sollte man auch auf eine Stellungnahme von Cube warten (die hoffentlich in diesem Forum kommt). Bei der AMS 2004-Reihe gab es ja auch Probleme mit dem Lager und sie wurden behoben.

Ganz klar ist aber, dass sowas nicht bei einem >2000â¬-Produkt vorkommen darf, sollte es kein Einzelfall sein!


----------



## Scherzkeks (10. April 2007)

Ja, liebend gern. Ich hab auf die Bastlerei überhaupt keine Lust. Ich hab dem Support das ganze ja schon geschildert. Ich verstehe auch, dass sie einen erst zum Händler schicken wollen. Aber in meinem Fall müsste ich das Rad wieder zerlegen, weil ich den Rahmen einzeln per Fernhandel gekauft hab. Und dann dauert die Rumschickerei halt ewig. Ich dachte Cube zeigt sich da etwas kulanter. Das ist ja nun wirklich kein "normaler" Schaden, nach der kurzen Betriebszeit.


----------



## Adelegg-Biker (10. April 2007)

Hallo.

Ich wollte eigentlich heut abend oder morgen zu meinem HÃ¤ndler um ein zweites Mal das Stereo K24 in verschiedenen GrÃ¶Ãen Probe zu fahren und dann wollte ich es eigentlich mitnehmen.

Jetzt Ã¼berleg ich mir das aber nochmal. 

Eine Stellungnahme von Cube wÃ¤r mir schon wichtig. 

Ich hab keinen Bock 2500â¬ auszugeben und dann ist mein Rad mehr in der Werkstatt als im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman (10. April 2007)

Aber der Cube-Support muss sich doch irgendwie zu dem Problem geäußert haben. Der Händler kann ja auch nur ein neues Lager einbauen bzw. den Rahmen zu Cube schicken, die dann ein neues Lager einbauen. Und im Zweifelsfall wird das dann das gleiche Modell sein, das bei Dir gebrochen ist.


----------



## aquarace (10. April 2007)

Moin,

also ich denke die wissen schon was Sie tun.
Die anderen Hersteller werden da auch nicht viel anderes bauen.
Macht mal die Pferde nicht scheu. Ich bin auch aus dem Maschinenbau
und es kann schon mal so ein Ausreiser dabei sein. Bzw ne Serie Ausschuß gibts auch manch mal...nur sollte die nicht im Produkt landen.
Und wenn werden die Teile bestimmt getauscht. Passiert sogar namhaften Automobilherstellern.
Ich denke die Wellen werden zugekauft und hier in Deutschland auch nicht mehr geprüft ob die Härte und Maße passen. 
Ich hol heute meins und wir derden sehen was dabei raus kommt. Ob sich der Fehler heuft oder nicht.


----------



## Dot (10. April 2007)

Denke mittlerweile auch so. 

Es gibt hier im Forum genügend Leute, die bisher mit ihrem Stereo hochzufrieden waren und keine Probleme hatten. Eine Schwalbe macht noch lange keinen Sommer und wenn es dann doch ein Fehler sein sollte, dann werden die das in den Griff bekommen bzw. mein kompetenter und kulanter Händler hat ne Lösung parat, denn nach der ganzen Warterei auch noch so eine Panne, da wird sich Cube bemühen müssen, ansonsten ist der Ruf voll ganz am Arsch. (Obwohl: "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...)

Ich freu mich auf das Stereo und basta. Alle anderen sollten das auch tun und es nur wegen eines etwaigen Fehlers, der jetzt nach 1 1/2 Jahren auftauchen soll (Wie gesagt, es kann sein, aber ich tippe eher auf Ausnahmen), es nicht ordentlich krachen zu lassen ist nicht die richtige Herangehensweise.


----------



## Boogeyman (10. April 2007)

Hey, lauter Maschbauer unter sich! Leider habe ich einen gänzlich anderen Bereich als die Konstruktion vertieft. Insofern...

Aber ich habe je geschrieben, dass sich der Support in irgendeiner Form dazu geäußert haben muss. Und das würde mich einfach interessieren.

Mal abgesehen davon: Bei Bike werden die Rahmen und Komponenten ja wirklich mit modernsten Methoden auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Ich kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass ein unterdimensioniertes Lager hier nicht aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## Trumpf (10. April 2007)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon: Bei Bike werden die Rahmen und Komponenten ja wirklich mit modernsten Methoden auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Ich kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass ein unterdimensioniertes Lager hier nicht aufgefallen wäre.



Poste das mal im "Rock SHox Totem Review" Thread, mit all den Totem/Lyrik Geschädigten deren Gabel einfach nicht länger als ein paar Meter hält bevor sie wieder zur Reparatur eingeschickt werden muss und die zu all dem Übel gerade mit einem Federgabel Test der Bike leben müssen worin die Totem ein "SUPER" bekam.

Trotzdem, als mein Lager am Fritzz beim berghoch fahren einfach zerbrochen ist, hatte ich 1600 KM (nur Schwarzwald, Waldwege/Singletrails) auf dem Tacho. Vorher und nachher nie ein Problem damit (nur einen Platten   ). Im Moment bin ich bei knapp 2000 KM und ich hoffe einfach es hält jetzt und es war nur ein Montagefehler oder sonstwas in der Richtung. Ein übler Nachgeschmack hinterliess das bei mir trotzdem. Aber ich fahr das Bike einfach zu gern.


----------



## Boogeyman (10. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Poste das mal im "Rock SHox Totem Review" Thread, mit all den Totem/Lyrik Geschädigten deren Gabel einfach nicht länger als ein paar Meter hält bevor sie wieder zur Reparatur eingeschickt werden muss und die zu all dem Übel gerade mit einem Federgabel Test der Bike leben müssen worin die Totem ein "SUPER" bekam.



Zumindest im aktuellen Test (Lyrik) haben Sie es IMHO angeführt!


----------



## Scherzkeks (10. April 2007)

hi Leute,

also hier die Antwort des Cube Supports:

"Hallo

Bitte wenden sie sich an ihren Händler. Dieser wird sich der Sache annehmen. Generell sollten Umbauarbeiten vom Fachhandel durchgeführt werden da sonst jegliche Garantie erlischt."

Das war alles. Ist freundlich und war schnell da, geht aber überhaupt nicht auf das Problem ein. 

Es stimmt, ich hab auch überlegt. Viele Hersteller machen das so. Ich hatte mal ein RM9 und ein Switch, beide waren nur abgestützt. Trotzdem haben es die offenbar besser gemacht. Serienstreuung, auch klar, kein Problem. Von mir aus wechsel ich solche Lager mit der Achse auch 1-2 mal in der Saison. Is mir auch noch recht, vor allem bei dem Preis. Aber eine Betriebszeit von 2-3 Std und wackeln samt Achse im Eimer. Nö.

Ich fände es auch gewagt bei einem Zulieferer einzukaufen und dann nicht regelmäßig Stichproben zu nehmen. Vor allem wenn es vor 2 Jahren eh schon mal so war.

Ich hab jetzt den Händler erreicht und der wusste sofort wovon ich rede. Gut für mich...

Also ich will es jetzt mal so ausdrücken:
Klappt das alles mit dem Umtausch und hält das Lager, dann ist das Stereo ein super Teil. So würde ich es jedem empfehlen.


----------



## r19andre (10. April 2007)

Hi,
ich muss mich mal äußern.
Keine kaputten Lager und ca. 600km weg. Fahre es seit DEZ.06 und fast nur bei beschissenen Wetter. Treppensprünge 1m und teils heftige Wurzelsprünge etc. keine Probs.

Musste mal wieder was positives Schreiben  

Schöne Grüße
Andre

PS: ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, weil negative Bewertungen sprechen sich immer schneller rum als positive. Schade


----------



## Dot (10. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. April 2007)

kann den andre nur bestaetigen:
hab das teil jetzt seit juli 06 und gut ueber 2000km. ich geb's mir zwar nicht ganz so heftig,
aber es wird durchaus drangenommen und wetter ist mir auch egal. bis jetzt keine probleme
mit den lagern. hab gestern erst nachkontrolliert.
servus,
franz


----------



## scheich (11. April 2007)

Hi,

also bis jetzt habe ich schon/nur 2000km auf meinem Stereo. Modell September 2006. Bisher keine Probleme.
Einzig der Dämpfer bekommt an der oberen Schraubung manchmal etwas spiel.
Ist aber erst zwei mal vorgekommen und duch Lösen der Schraube und wieder anziehen mit 15 NM behoben.
Ansonsten ein super bike. 
Scheit verm. hauptsächlich die Modelle 2007 zu betreffen mit den Lagern!

Schön wäre langsam mal eine Stellungnahme/Posting von Cube zu dem Thema "Lagerprobleme beim Stereo".


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. April 2007)

hai leute, habe auch ca. 1600 - 1800 km auf meinem stereo                     (model okt. 2006) abgerissen. habe außer , wie scheich schon geschrieben , nur ab und an nen losen dämpfer. ansonsten kann ich nur : " DANKE CUBE " sagen für das geile bike.


----------



## rip74 (11. April 2007)

So damit ich auch meinen unqualifizierten Mist dreinred:

die cube homepage ist upgedatet http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Size-Tuned-Kinematik_id_11802_.htm

man beachte vor allem die linke untere Ecke der Seite, das wird vielleicht ein wenig überraschen!

zitat:"Hochwertige Industrielager geben maximale Haltbarkeit und Präzision."


----------



## Daniel1977 (11. April 2007)

Hallo Scherzkeks,

das mit der Abstützung musst Du mir jetzt mal genauer erklären. Ich bin zwar nur eine Fahrzeug- und Motorentechniker, aber an der Tatsache, dass die radiale Lagerung über ein Nadellager erfolgt und die axiale Lagerung über zwei Anlaufscheibe kann ich beim besten Willen noch keine Fehlkonstruktion erkennen. 
Ich habe selbst auch ein Stereo und habe den Hinterbau nach dem Winter zum  Säubern und aus Neugier zerlegt. Über die Dimensionierung der Lager läßt sich sicherlich streiten, aber an der grundsätzlichen Ausführung der Lager gibt es nichts auszusetzen. 
Wenn Du Dir mal die Mühe machst und andere vergleichbare Konstruktionen betrachtest, dann wird Dir auffallen, dass die bei Stereo gewählt Ausführung des Hauptlagers sozusagen dem Stand der Technik entspricht.
Zum Thema Lagerspiel auch noch eine kleine Anmerkung. Es wird genauso vom Lagerhersteller vorgegeben wie die Mindesthärte der Oberfläche für die Welle. Bitte argumentiert in Zukunft also etwas mehr mit Fakten und weniger mit unfundiertem Halbwissen.
Das musste ich jetzt mal los werden.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Trumpf (11. April 2007)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> Bitte argumentiert in Zukunft also etwas mehr mit Fakten und weniger mit unfundiertem Halbwissen.
> Das musste ich jetzt mal los werden.



Ich dachte bei Scherzkeks ist das Lager definitiv kaputt. Bei mir war ein anderes Lager kaputt. Ich weiss von einem anderen Fritzz fahrer bei dem dasselbe Lager auch kaputt war. Das sind ausreichende Fakten um sich darüber zu ärgern würd ich sagen.

Ich nahm mein Bike nicht wirklich hart ran. Aber den finalen Knall bei dem dann das Lager zerbrochen ist passierte beim berghoch fahren auf einer Forstautobahn. Es kann also wohl jedem passieren ohne dass es eine bestimmte Belastung geben muss damit es zerbricht. Es kann bei deinem Bike definitiv auch passieren. Und es wird dich dann fürchterlich ärgern.

Im übrigen hast du dir durch das Zerlegen deines Hinterbaus wohl deine Garantie versaut. So wurde es mir von Cube geschrieben als ich sie fragte ob ich die Lager selber wechseln kann oder ein No-Cube-Bikeladen die wechseln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (11. April 2007)

Wie soll das kontrolliert werden, ob du deinen Hinterbau auseinander genommen hast?


----------



## Trumpf (11. April 2007)

Ich bin eben eine ehrlich Haut und vielleicht merken sies am falschen Fett oder falschen Drehmoment, prägnante Kratzer vom rauswuchten oder was auch immer.


----------



## Dot (11. April 2007)

Ach komm, ich glaube nicht, dass sie den Hinterbau nach falschem Fett oder prägnanten Kratzern untersuchen. --> Bin übrigens auch ne ehrliche Haut...


----------



## Scherzkeks (12. April 2007)

hi!

@daniel77 und sonst alle, die es interessiert.

Das mit der "Fehlkonstruktion" kam nicht von mir! Es ist lediglich weit entfernt von einer optimalen Konstruktion. Weiter oben hab ich bereits angemerkt, dass ich 2 Rockys mit  ähnlicher Konstruktion hatte. Bloß weil diese Art "üblich" zu sein scheint, ist sie noch lange nicht gut oder auch bloß in Ordnung. Es gibt mindestens genauso viele andere Hersteller, die ihre Hinterbauten konstruktiv gut lagern (z.B. Liteville). Jeder Hersteller, der irgendwie Industrielager zwischen Hinterbau und Rahmen klemmt, hat mehr "Lagerung" eingebaut als es in diesem Aufbau der Fall ist, den mit Sicherheit eine ganze Menge Firmen anwenden, ich vermute aus Kostengründen. Trotzdem kann es offenbar funktionieren. 

Außerdem hab ich auch angemerkt, dass ich keine praktische Erfahrung und mein Wissen aus Büchern habe. (Die vor allem den wirtschaftlichen Aspekt weniger berücksichtigen).

Wenn du Fakten haben willst, brauchst du dir nur das Foto ansehen, das ich angehängt habe, als ich den Thread eröffnet habe.
Dort siehst du als Techniker sehr genau an der Oberfläche, dass die Oberflächenhärten, Toleranzen oder auch Lagerberechungen entweder falsch waren oder nicht eingehalten wurden. Vor allem nach der kurzen Betriebszeit ist der Zustand der Achse jenseits von gut und böse.

Fakt ist auch, dass diese Art der Lager keinerlei axiale Kräfte aufnehmen kann. Brauchst du bloß ausprobieren. Die Achse lässt sich ohne Widerstand einfach durch die Lager hindurchschieben. Also 0,0 axiale Kraftaufnahme. Die Kräfte werden über ein Distanzscheibe in den Hauptrahmen eingeleitet. Also alles an Kraft, was nicht genau senkrecht zur Achse wirkt, geht nicht ins Lager, sondern in ne Beilagscheibe, die dann reibt und scheuert. Eine Konstruktion mit Kegellagern/ angestellten Nadellagern z.B. würde das komplett verhindern und auch alle axialen Kräfte aufnehmen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum es diese Lager gibt. Man denke an den Steuersatz. Der hat fast die gleichen Aufgaben wie so ein Hinterbaulager. Hast du schon mal eine Distanzscheibe als Gabelkonus und darüber ein Nadellager zwischen Steuer- und Gabelrohr gesehen?? Ich nicht.

Über die Dimensionierung eines Lagers lässt sich leider nicht streiten. Das ist keine Frage des Geschmacks. Entweder halten sie, oder nicht. 

Falls jemand nachsehen will: Ein gutes Buch, auch ohne "Fachwissen" lesbar: Niemann, Winter, Höhn/ Maschinenelemente Band 1 im Springer Verlag, ich hab die 3.Auflage. Liegt in jeder Uni/Fh - Bibliothek aus, die übrigens für jeden zugänglich ist, egal ob Student oder nicht. S. 571, Möglichkeit der Lageranordung; S.592: Nadellager ->Zitat "...sie können nur als Loslager verwendet werden"; S. 594, tabellarische Übersicht, "Auswahlhilfe Wälzlager"
Ich trau mich nicht, die Sachen einzuscannen wg. copyright... 

Mit Ausdrücken wie "unfundiertem Halbwissen" wär ich etwas vorsichtiger.   Alle versuchen hier ihr faires Statement abzugeben. Cube findet nach wie vor jeder gut....


----------



## Daniel1977 (12. April 2007)

Hallo Scherzkeks,

sicherlich hast Du recht, dass als Wälzlager ein Kegelrollenlager aufgrund der höheren axialen Belastbarkeit besser geeignet wäre. Am Hauptlager sind allerdings im Gegensatz zum Steuerkopf die radialen Kräfte deutlich höher als die axialen Kräfte. Da auch eine kompakte Bauweise, Stichwort Gewicht, eine mitunter kaufentscheidende Rolle spielen kann, entscheiden sich wohl mehrere Hersteller für ein axiales Gleitlager. Das ist z.B. auch bei manchen Motorradmotoren üblich. Gerade im Einzylinderbereich sind Wälzlager fürs Pleuel bzw. fürs Hauptlager verbreitet. Allerdings nur als Radiallager. Als Axiallager dient ebenfalls ein Gleitlager. 
Bei Cube Rahmen werden die Nadellager auch ausschließlich als Loslager eingesetzt. Die axialen Kräfte werden ausschließlich von den Anlaufscheiben aufgenommen. Vorausgesetzt die Lagerspiele sind aufeinander abgestimmt. Aber davon gehe ich mal aus. 
Wenn Du Dir den Rahmen mal genauer anschaust, wirst Du schnell feststellen, dass die Theorie aus der Literatur (z.B. Niemann, Winter, Höhn/ Maschinenelemente Band 1 im Springer Verlag oder Roloff-Matek) bei Fahrradrahmen und auch vielen anderen Anwendungen in Realität nur bedingt gültig sind. Wenn der Rahmen nämlich ideal steif wäre, dann hätten wir es mit einer gnadenlos statisch überbestimmten Lageranordnung zu tun. Den Grundsatz von Fest- und Loslager müsste man auch beim Fahrradhinterbau theoretisch an jeder Lagerstelle umsetzen. Beim Stereo z.B. sind allerdings an allen anderen Lagerstellen außer beim Hauptlager Rillenkugellager verbaut. Es gibt also kein Loslager. Das ganz funktioniert natürlich trotzdem und ist wie schon oben gesagt kein Konstruktionsfehler. Die Elastizität der Rahmenrohre verhindert eine statische Überbestimmung.
Du hast in Deinem Fall natürlich sicherlich Recht, dass eine minderwertige Qualität verbaut wurde, wenn sich schon nach kurzer Zeit Laufspuren auf der Achse abbilden.

Nimm das "unfundierte Halbwissen" nicht so ernst 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Scherzkeks (12. April 2007)

Nun, so Unrecht hab ich wohl nicht, du hast ja mein Statement fast abgeschrieben, was die Lager betrifft.

Ein Kegelrollenlager ist nicht höher, sondern im Vergleich mit diesen Nadellagern überhaupt axial belastbar. Natürlich sind sie als Loslager eingesetzt, da dieser Lagertyp, wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab, von der Bauart her nur als Loslager verwendbar ist. Gewichtsunterschied ist bei der Lagergröße wohl vernachlässigbar. Ein Steuersatz ist beim harten Bremsen und beim überfahren von Hindernissen ohne "Lupfen" des Vorderrades schon auch ziemlich radial belastet. Im Allgemeinen hast du natürlich recht. Aber so ganz grundsätzlich könnten das wohl nur Messwerte belegen. 

Das mit der Überbestimmung musst du mir genauer erklären. Vor allem, warum die Elastizität des Materials die Funktion des Hinterbaus erst möglich macht.


----------



## RWE (13. April 2007)

In psychophisischer Konstitution manifestiert sich eine absolute Dominanz, positiver Affekte für mein Stereo.  

So, das wollte ich nur mal loswerden, zum Thema "Fachliteratur" der Lager & Co


----------



## tutterchen (13. April 2007)

mann o mann, da zitieren hier ne menge leute tolle maschinenbau fachliteratur. bin zwar auch maschinenbauer, spare mir aber mein halbwissen aus büchern, welche ich vor 10 - 15 jahren zur gewissensberuhigung aus der bibliothek geholt habe nur damit sie dann zur prüfungszeit da herumlagen.
über allen thront ohnehin nur der "dubbel".

happy biking


----------



## dubbel (13. April 2007)

danke.


----------



## Boogeyman (14. April 2007)

Und das war sowas von klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tutterchen (14. April 2007)

na das war ja nun mal ein zufall, aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht, der dubbel ist und bleibt das poser nachschlagewerk für wichtigtuer


----------



## Scherzkeks (14. April 2007)

Nunja, ich mach mir halt meine Gedanken. Wenn dabei was rauskommt, dann wärs ja gar nicht schlecht. 
Dass da dann fachgesimpelt wird versteht sich von selbst! 

@tutterchen: Jeder fängt mal klein an. Du scheinst ja relativ wenig Interesse fürs Maschinenbauen zu haben, so als Maschinenbauer.

Heut hab ich den Dämpfer mal rausgenommen. Die untere Dämpferschraube macht ein schönes "U". Schön langsam nervt der Müll. 2mal fahren, der komplette Hinterbau sieht aus wie Sau.


----------



## aquarace (14. April 2007)

Ich habe auch schon 50km runter und bis jetzt ist mir nix aufgefallen!!
TOI, TOI, TOI


----------



## tutterchen (14. April 2007)

Scherzkeks schrieb:


> @tutterchen: Jeder fängt mal klein an. Du scheinst ja relativ wenig Interesse fürs Maschinenbauen zu haben, so als Maschinenbauer.



hat einfach damit zu tun, daß ich kein konstrukteur bin sondern fertigungstechnik als vertiefungsrichtung hatte und mich auf planung und steuerung eingeschossen habe.


----------



## scheich (14. April 2007)

Servus,

so nun wissen wir wer alles welche Schwerpunkte hat.
Nur wie Cube die Lage einschätzt haben wir noch nicht erfahren.
Ich hoffe das sich vielleicht Sebastian von Cube mal hierzu äussert.
Ansonsten war Sebastian auch immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite, deshalb denke ich wird er sich auch hier bald melden.

Sind das bisher eigentlich zwei/drei Fälle oder sind noch mehr Stereos/Fritz mit Lagerschäden bekannt.
Würde mich interessieren ob da auch 2006 Modelle dabei sind, bisher drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf das es das Prob. erst im 07er Modell gibt.


----------



## Scherzkeks (14. April 2007)

Fertigungstechnik! Perfekt, du bist der Mann für Cube! Gib denen mal Nachhilfe in Serienstreuung!


----------



## aquarace (14. April 2007)

Da brauchst net viel Steuern.
Ich denk die laufen auf Anschlag.
Sprich die haben einfach zu viele Aufträge oder zu wenig Kapzität


----------



## MiBSuM (14. April 2007)

Er meinte "Streuung" nicht "Steuerung"  
Und spielt damit auf seine schlechte und die bei anderen anscheinend nicht so schlechte Lagerung an.

@Scherzkeks:

Daniel 1977 hat noch nicht auf deine Frage geantwortet warum die Elastizität die Funktion erst ermöglicht...
Schlagt mich nicht, aber ich hab auch Maschinenbau studiert  

Wenn du ein Sytem aus Lagern und Hebeln hast, brauchst du an irgend einer Stelle einen Ausgleich. Eben ein Loslager. Hast du nur Festlager, könnten Toleranzen, Schwigungen oder Verformungen (z.B. durch Wärme/Kälte) nur über das Material aufgefangen werden. Ich weiß nicht in welchem Semester du bist, aber sicherlich stolperst du früher oder später über das Begriffspaar "Festlager / Loslager" und diese Begriffe treten fast immer gemeinsam auf. - Sogar an ganz einfach gelagerten Wellen  Würde man bei einer Wellenlagerung zwei Festlager (links und rechts) einsetzen, dann würde sie sich bei z.B. Wärmeausdehnungen verkanten. (Also um genau zu sein verkanten sich natürlich die Lager. Bzw. sie werden auf eine Weise beansprucht für die sie nicht gebaut sind.)

Das Stück Metall in deinem Rad war definitiv zu weich! Würde ich bei cube arbeiten und das Foto sehen, würde ich sofort die Teile härten lassen und damit werben, dass sie gehärtet sind.  

Das Stereo hab ich mir heute auch angesehen und probegefahren. Ich mag lieber eine agressivere Sitzposition und möchte mir daher das "sting" genauer ansehen. Aber das gibt es natürlich nicht in dem coolen Grün


----------



## Scherzkeks (15. April 2007)

Hi,

 was Fest- und Loslager bzw. feste und verschiebliche Auflager sind, hab ich schon mitgekriegt. Dass die Hinterbauachse mit der beiderseitigen Fixierung durch die konischen Ringe statisch überbestimmt ist, ist mir auch klar, es sind ja quasi 2 feste Einspannungen. Aber dass sich der Hinterbau nur bewegt, weil sich da das Alu biegt, das leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. Wenn eine Konus- bzw. Kegellagerung nicht klappen würde, weil überbestimmt, wie kann da eine Nabe/Steuersatz und 1000 andere Anwendungen funktionieren? Die Lager brauchen ja gerade die Spannungen, weil sie sonst auseinanderfallen. Wenn man das ganze System tatsächlich als starr annimmt, verkanten die Lager oben an der Schwinge doch auch nicht, da sie ja in dem Fall selbst keine seitliche Bewegung zulassen, sondern nur um die eigene Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (15. April 2007)

Langsam nervt es...


----------



## Scherzkeks (16. April 2007)

nun, dann lies es nicht.


----------



## RWE (16. April 2007)

scherzkeks


----------



## Schorni (16. April 2007)

Ich kann mich Dot nur anschließen. Es ist ja ok, wenn mal ein wenig gefachsimpelt wird, nur für einen NIcht-Maschinenbauer sind das halt alles bömische Dörfer, vor allem ist denjenigen, die sich mit fehlerhaften Materialien rumschlagen müssen, mit derartigen Diskussionen in keinster Weise geholfen. Ein großer Teil von uns wartet halt schon lange Zeit auf sein Stereo, viele schon zu lange. Vor allem, wenn's dann endlich kommt, will man ja auch eins haben, welches dann top in Ordnung ist, und nicht ewig beim Händler zur Nachbesserung oder Reperatur steht. An dieser Stelle, finde ich zumindest, sind Denkanstöße, wie man Cube zu einer Reaktion bzgl. dieser Probleme bewegen kann, wesentlich angebrachter. Vieleicht sollte man sich mit deratigen Problemen mal an die großen Magazine wie BIKE oder MoutainBIKE wenden, evtl. passiert dann ja Mal etwas.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Scherzkeks (16. April 2007)

also wenn man mal etwas mehr wissen will ist man hier wohl  an der falschen Stelle. Ich schreib diese Beiträge nicht für andere, die es interessiert oder nicht, sondern weil ich mir meine Gedanken mache und dachte, dass mir jemand weiterhilft. Wenn ihr keine Lust auf Fachsimpelei habt, dann lasst auch die anderen, "nutzlosen" Kommentare. Die versteht vielleicht jeder, aber helfen tun sie noch weniger.

Ich dachte es geht hier gerade um die Räder?? Gehts aber mal um mehr, als die Dinger zum Händler zu tragen seid ihr genervt?? Passt ja wohl auch nicht ganz. 

Das ist mir hier in diesem Forum schon ein paarmal aufgefallen. Wenn man die Leute nicht kritiklos schlaumeiern lässt, sondern mal nachfragt, dann nervt man auf einmal.


----------



## Schorni (16. April 2007)

Das ganze Ganze jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich glaube jeder von uns ist an einer Problemlösung gelegen, da bei jeden  der in naher oder ferner Zukunft sein Stereo erhält, das gleiche Problem widerfahren kann. Nur wie schon gesagt, viele von uns haben halt von Maschinenbau nicht unbedingt die Große Ahnung, vor allem wenn es dann noch darum geht welches Lager welche Kräfte aufnehmen kann und wie und wo eingabaut werden muss. Ich finde es, wie schon gesagt, durchaus ok, wenn derartige fachsimpeleien auch mal angesprochen werden, nur wird damit hier nicht dein Problem gelöst. Die Lösung des Problemes liegt nun mal bei Cube und deren Technikern. Nicht jeder bezahlt sei Bike aus der Portokasse. Und wenn Probleme auftreten, kann man doch wenigstens mal 'ne Reaktion des Herstellers erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (16. April 2007)

Bisher sind die Probleme noch nicht allzu häufig aufgetaucht. 

Scherzkeks bauscht es ein bisschen zu arg auf, aber dass er sich Gedanken macht finde ich nicht schlimm. Es sollte halt alles im Rahmen bleiben und seitenlange Antworten in fachwissenschaftlicher Sprache sind, in einem hauptsächlich von Maschinenbaulaien besuchten Forum, nicht angebracht.


----------



## Scherzkeks (16. April 2007)

ja, da hast du recht. Das Thema gibts jetzt wirklich schon lang genug. Aber die Herren von Cube antworten nicht mal dem Händler, von dem ich den Rahmen hab. Das behauptet der zumindest. Mir is es jetzt egal, gestern bin ich dumm gestürzt und meine Schulter ist im Eimer. Die nächsten 8 Wochen is mono auf dem Ergometer, nichts mit stereo. Das Ding bringt mir kein Glück. Naja, aber grundsätzlich empfehle ich die Sache - je nach Möglichkeiten und Interesse - immer mehr oder weniger selbst in die Hand zu nehmen, da man sonst von so manchen Herstellern, wie man sieht, doch sehr abhängig gemacht wird, obwohl es eigentlich umgekehrt sein müsste. Also viel Spaß noch mit euren Stereos! Ich klink mich hier aus.

P.S.: Meine selbstgebaute Achse aus Hss Stahl hält bis jetzt ohne Spiel und Druckspuren. Aber das interessiert euch ja eh ned!


----------



## Scherzkeks (16. April 2007)

@ dot: Ich dachte immer, so ein Forum dient zum Erfahrungsaustausch, soll einen weiterbringen etc. Vielleicht -böses Wort! - "lernt" man was dabei.
Wenn man in nem Radlforum nicht über Radlkonstruktionen diskutieren darf. Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein?! Was ist denn daran unangebracht?

Aber genau hier schweift die Diskussion ab.


----------



## Schorni (16. April 2007)

Nicht nur bei deinem Händler hüllt sich Cube in schweigen. Früher hat das vieleicht mal problemlos funktioniert, ein Problem solange totzuschweigen bis es niemand mehr interessiert, da haben die wenigsten auch nur von derartigen Problemen was mitbekommen, außer man war selbst betroffen. In heutigen Internet-Zeiten ist das so ohne weiters zum Glück nicht mehr möglich. 2500 Euronen für 'n Rad sind für viele nun mal keine Peanuts, und für mein Geld kann ich nun Mal auch vernünftige Qualität erwarten. Probleme können immer mal auftreten, aber dann sollte man auch dazu stehen und ein dementspechender Service und auch Aufklärung sehe ich als Ehrensache an. Man sollten den Leuten von Cube mal kräftig irgendwohin treten, damit die merken, dass es so nicht geht...


----------



## RWE (16. April 2007)

@ scherzkeks

Gute Besserung !!


----------



## Dot (16. April 2007)

@ Scherzkeks 

Du hast es nicht kapiert. Deine Ausführungen sind aller Ehre wert, aber für Laien nicht zu gebrauchen. Wenn du es reduzierst und einfacher ausdrückst, dann ist es in Ordnung. Noch dazu scheint dein Rad bisher eines der wenigen zu sein, das diesen Fehler hat - der Großteil der Stereobesitzer ist zufrieden. Fühl dich nicht gleich angemacht, wenn man als Laie deine Ausführungen kritisiert. 

--> Wenn ich jedes Mal die "Kritik" meiner Schüler, hinsichtlich meiner Ausführungen ernst nehmen würde, dann könnte ich zu Hause bleiben. (Bin Lehrer.) 

Also, mach´s gut und gute Besserung.


----------



## Scherzkeks (16. April 2007)

Ich kapier das schon. Aber als Lehrer sollte man wissen, dass ein Fach ein gewisses Fachvokabular braucht. Mehr kann man es einfach nicht mehr reduzieren. Und die Begriffe wie Auflager und und Wertigkeiten, Fest- oder Loslager, quasi alle, die wir hier benützt haben, weiß jeder 1. Semester nach der 2. Vorlesung. Über Google, schätze ich mal, ist man da in 15 min so informiert, dass man es verstehen, vielleicht sogar mitdiskutieren kann. Gerade als Lehrer sprichst du dich da gegen die Anwendung von Gelerntem und das Vorankommen in einem Themengebiet aus. Scheinst wohl eher aus der Ecke Pauker zu kommen.... Danke für die gute Besserung! Wird schon wieder.


----------



## Trumpf (16. April 2007)

Ich fand die Ausführungen von Scherzkeks sehr gut. Man merkt, auch als Laie, dass er sich Gedanken um die Konstruktion gemacht hat. Und ich, als Laie, konnte auch etwas nachvollziehen was er meint. Auf jeden Fall hab ich gemerkt, dass die Herstellung eines guten Hinterbaus mehr braucht als ein Schweissgerät. Auch ohne Maschinenbau-Studium.
Euch ist noch kein Lager an eurem Stereo/Fritzz/Sting kaputtgegangen, das macht das ganze für euch vielleicht etwas mühselig zum mitzulesen. Ich weiss mit wiewenig Anstrengung so ein Lager einfach platzen kann und das nervt gewaltig wenns denn passiert.
Wenn euer Händler dann nach der Reparatur selber sagt dass die Lager unterdimensioniert sind und er eine bessere Lösungen kennen würde dann fühlt man sich schon verunsichert ob man sein Geld gut angelegt hat.

Die neue Achse von Scherzkeks interessiert mich auch. Wenn er schreiben würde dass er einen neuen Satz Achsen + passenden unkaputtbaren Lagern als Kit anbieten könnte wäre ich wohl der erste der die Bestellung aufgibt.


----------



## Dot (16. April 2007)

@ Scherzkeks

Warum so aggressiv, mach mal halblang. Ich hacke auch nicht auf dir als Maschinenbaustudent herum, oder? Was du hier im Forum betreibst könnte man auch als Panikmache bezeichnen. Du bist bisher nahezu der einzige hier, der ein größeres Problem mit seinem Stereo hatte. Noch dazu ist es ein Rahmenkit gewesen... . Anfangs dachte ich auch: "*******, da haben sie anscheinend wieder ziemlich viel Murks gebaut!" Hey, aber so lange das sich nicht häuft, muss man wohl von Pech oder Streuung sprechen. Das ist ärgerlich, kommt aber vor.   
(Den Lehrerjob aufgrund einiger Aussagen meinerseits beurteilen und in eine bestimmte Ecke stecken zu wollen ist schon eine Frechheit.)

P.S. Du hast es immernoch nicht kapiert.


----------



## westcab (17. April 2007)

@ scherzkeks und dot

jetzt lasst mal euren kleinkrieg, und kommt zurück zum topic.

ich persönlich fand alle ausführungen sehr interessant, da ich zwar nichts mit Maschienenbau zu tun habe, bin Informatiker, allerdings mit MBlern und Radkonstrukteuren schon öfter mal Kontakt habe, und die Materie als Betroffener natürlich interessant ist.
Hab mich nicht in die Materie eingelesen, aber eins ist wohl klar:
Die Lager KÖNNEN zu schwach und die Achse KANN zu weich sein.
Ergo: Potentielle Schwachstellen im Vorfeld ausmerzen.
Schlaue Forenbeiträge und Erklärungsversuche von Händlern und Supportmitarbeitern nutzen mir nichts, wenn ich auf 3500m und  2Std geilsten Singletrail vor Augen, einen Lagerbruch habe.
Klar haben die Konstrukteure bei CUBE gute arbeit geleistet, und mit sicherheit auch alles richtig berechnet.
Allerdings kann man nie alle Faktoren berücksichtigen. In der Praxis auftretende Kräfte sind nunmal nicht zu 100% im Labor nachzustellen.

Also lasst doch bitte das gegenseitige Anpöbeln, denn wir haben doch alle das gleiche Ziel: Viel Spass auf dem neuen Rad.

@scherzkeks
Falls Du noch mitliest: Ich hätte auch Interesse, welche Upgrades Du vorgenommen hast.

Mein Stereo wird wohl erst im Mai kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherzkeks (17. April 2007)

ich hab nicht angefangen mit der Pöbelei...da wird mir "der Vogel gezeigt" vom dot. Wenn man dann sagt, er hat unrecht, dann versteht man's nicht und nervt. Wenn man sich dann auch noch zu einem Kommentar hinreißen lässt, ist es "eine Frechheit". Aber der Lehrer darf schon sagen, "du kapierst es nicht". Was ist denn das für ein Ton?? Nun, die Reaktionen sind immerhin in jeder Hinsicht typisch Lehrer.

Und Panik? Mein Lager war nach 40km hin, obwohl es eigentlich 4000 halten sollte. Dann hab ich nach ner Lösung gesucht. Wo ist da die Panik? Scharfe Kritik vielleicht an Cube, ja natürlich, die ist ja auch angebracht, finde ich.


Egal. 

Ich hab nichts besonderes gemacht. Es gibt die Lagertypen, die ich angegeben habe. Das Lager ohne Dichtung - HN1412 - hält etwas mehr aus, da die Nadeln innen länger sind, weil durch die weggelassene Dichtung bei gleicher Außenbreite innen mehr Platz für längere Nadeln ist. (->Bilder, das Maß "c"). Die Lager gibt es in jeder mittelgroßen Stadt beim Ersatzteil-/Lagerhändler (meist Kfz). Im Internet auch, sogar günstiger, aber mit Versandkosten wohl egal. Einfach Google oder eben Gelbe Seiten. Ich hab für 4 Stück (2 braucht man) 18 Euro bezahlt beim Händler.

Und dann hab ich die Achse aus deutlich härterem Material nachgebaut mit den äußeren Maßen des Originals. Bei der Innenbohrung für die lange Schraube hab ich den Durchmesser etwas kleiner gemacht, grad so, dass die Schraube durchpasst. Ein Zugeständnis an das härtere Material, damit es nicht (so leicht) bricht, weil je härter, desto spröder. 
Das ist eine pi-mal-Daumen Bastlerei! Also wer es nachmacht ist selber schuld wenn was schiefgeht. Bei mir hats bis jetzt gehalten und die Laufflächen der Lager sind auch ohne Kerben. Ein Werkzeugmacher oder andere metallverabeitende Betriebe sollten da keine Probleme damit haben, sofern sie drehen können. Auf glatte Laufflächen achten. 

Für alle, die die Lager selber tauschen wollen: Bei mir waren die Lager extrem fest eingepresst. Das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum die Originalachse von Cube nur 13,95mm Außendurchmesser hat, obwohl die Lager einen Nenninnendurchmesser** von 14mm haben. Die sind einfach durch die krasse Pressung im Durchmesser vermindert, also ein bißchen "verformt". Man könnte sagen zusammengedrückt. Ich hab die nur schonend rausgekriegt, indem ich mir ein Abziehwerkzeug gebastelt hab. Mit (vernünftigem) Rausschlagen hatte ich keine Chance!  
Das schwarze Stück Alu zwischen den 2 Lagern ist keine Distanzhülse, sondern Material vom Rahmen. Ihr könnt also nicht beide Lager zu einer Seite raus "durchpressen".

Das Alu des Rahmens warm machen (Föhn) und die Lager kalt (Eisspray). NIE mit Gewalt arbeiten!!! Wenn ihr das Alu des Hinterbaus verformt ist die Schwinge kaputt, da das neue Lager nicht mehr gerade sitzen wird...(falls es das alte vorher getan hat). Das gleiche gilt für das einpressen der neuen Lager. Vorsichtig! Am besten man bastelt sich ein Werkzeug, mit dem man das Lager mithilfe eines Gewindes langsam rein/raus drücken kann. Also wie ein Steuersatzwerkzeug z.B., bloß für euren Hinterbau. 

Für den Laien:

**Nenninnendurchmesser ist der Durchmesser, den das Lager hat, wenn keine Fertigungstoleranz (Toleranz = Abweichung) berücksichtigt wird, also der "Solldurchmesser". Im Bild ->F_w.

Ich hoffe, der Text ist für alle lesbar.


----------



## Dot (17. April 2007)

Hattest wohl schlechte Lehrer, aber okay, ich lass es. Schön geschrieben, haste gut gemacht.


----------



## westcab (18. April 2007)

@scherzkeks

Danke für die ausführliche beschreibung.
Noch eine letzte Frage: Welches Material hast Du für die Achse genommen?
Und woraus ist das Original?


----------



## Scherzkeks (18. April 2007)

Wir haben einfach einen alten Stempel** mit dem richtigen Durchmesser auf die passende Länge abgeschnitten und hohlgebohrt. Der ist aus HSS Stahl, also schon sehr hart. Das muss aber an der Lauffläche auch so sein! Aus welchem Material die Originalachse ist kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall haben wir zum Spaß ausprobiert, ob man das Ding mit einer Handfeile bearbeiten kann und krasserweise hat das tatsächlich recht leicht funktioniert. Also das Zeug ist einfach um Welten zu weich.
Aber das war ja schon vorher klar, wenn man sich das Bild meines 1. Posts ansieht.

Ich kann jetzt mit der kaputten Schulter nicht auf "Dauerhaltbarkeit" testen.


DESHALB NOCHMAL: Wer da rumbaut muss sich im klaren sein, dass ich das nicht nachgerechnet, sondern aus dem Bauch raus gebastelt hab. Die Garantie ist dann natürlich futsch, abgesehen von der Gefahr, dass man sich verletzen kann, wenn das Material versagt.

Ich kann auch mal eine Fotoserie starten, wenn ich den Hinterbau das nächste mal zerlege, falls euch das was hilft.
Ein paar scheints ja doch zu interessieren.

**: Werkzeug , um Löcher in Metallgegenstände zu stanzen.


----------



## Trumpf (18. April 2007)

Scherzkeks schrieb:


> Ich kann auch mal eine Fotoserie starten, wenn ich den Hinterbau das nächste mal zerlege, falls euch das was hilft.
> Ein paar scheints ja doch zu interessieren.



Ich bekunde auf jeden Fall schonmal Interesse daran. Fotoserie vom Zerlegen des Hinterbaus wäre klasse. Ich hoffe zwar ich brauch das nie zu machen aber Interesse hab ich trotzdem wie das aussieht und wie das zerlegt wird (und wieder zusammengebaut)


----------



## flori828 (18. April 2007)

Trumpf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekunde auf jeden Fall schonmal Interesse daran.



Zweiter ;-)  

Gruß


----------



## Herr Baurat (19. April 2007)

So, bin auch erst jetzt mehr oder weniger durch Zufall auf den Fred gestoßen. 
@ Scherzkeks: lass dich nicht entmutigen, nur weil einigen (Lehrern oder nicht, völlig egal!) die Diskussion zu fachchinesisch ist. Wen's nicht interessiert, liest einfach nicht weiter. Und wer was nicht versteht, fragt nach. Ich - Nichtmaschinenbauer - freu mich über solche Freds, in denen ich viel Neues lernen kann. Und wenn's dabei auch noch über das Bike meiner besseren Hälfte geht (das jetzt ca. 400km drauf hat und neuerdings ziemlich viel Spiel im Hinterbau aufweist...), interessiert es mich umso mehr...

In diesem Sinne... weitermachen!

Gruß, Heiko.

PS: ähhh... .DRITTER!! ;-)


----------



## westcab (20. April 2007)

@scherzkeks

klar ist das alles ohne gewähr! aber warum etwas schlechtes beibehalten, wenn man es besser machen kann.

hab natürlich auch interesse an der fotoserie.


----------



## thomasbee (20. April 2007)

@ Scherzkeks

ist ja wirklich toll am Hinterbau eines nagelneuen Fully fachkundig rumzuschrauben, ich schätze auch deine fachkundigen ausführungen. aber was sagt Dein Händler denn nun? Oder hast Du es nicht mehr beim ihm versucht?

Und: Warum äussert sich Cube nicht dazu?

/t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherzkeks (24. April 2007)

Hallo, 

neues von den Ersatzlagern: Am Samstag kamen bei mir eine neue Achse samt Lagern an. Das ganze hat über den Händler ca. 10-14 Tage gedauert und mich (natürlich) nichts gekostet. Nachdem ich den Händler fragte, was die bei Cube dazu gesagt haben,  kam raus, dass die Ersatzteile von Cube kommentarlos an den Händler geschickt wurden, ohne weiter auf seine Anfrage zu reagieren. 
Also der Austausch scheint ja zu klappen. Die neue Achse hat auch eine andere Oberflächenbeschaffenheit. Ausprobieren geht nach wie vor nicht - wegen der kaputten Schulter.


----------

